# coral id's ?



## Hawaiian Chub (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Hawaiian Chub (May 8, 2012)

new to reef keeping and need help identifying the more beginner and hardier corals i could start off with.any replies are appreciated.thanks in advance.aloha.would the above species be easy to care for?


----------



## Hawaiian Chub (May 8, 2012)

could i get away with keeping zoanthids with 2 or 3 watts per gal?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Top Left, Zao Colony of some sort
Right- lavender Mushrooms- Hairy Mushrooms
Bottom Left- Some kind of randon Mushroom
Bottom right- Yellow Colony Polyps
All those on the Live Aquaria page that you were looking at are easy to keep corals.
Beginner Corals: Corals Suitable for Beginners in Saltwater Aquariums


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

It tells you right at the bottom of each page on that site exactly what each coral is.

From the photo
*Button Polyp - Med** or
Colony Polyp - Med or 
Green Zoanthid - Med** 
Yellow Colony Polyp - Med 
Hairy Mushroom Coral - Med or
Lavender Mushroom - Med 
Bullseye Mushroom Coral - Med or
Green Fluorescent Mushroom Coral - Med or
Green Mushroom - Med*


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i say top left palythoa ( notice the larger polyp size and slit like mouth )
top right hairy mushroom
bottom left looks like a flower/rock anemone
bottom right zoanthids


----------

